

Why Swift is Better - micahalles
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2014/06/13/swift-improves-objective-c/

======
mantrax5
I'm happy that developers are excited enough about Swift that they can't stop
writing about it.

But... this is basically reiterating Apple's keynote and WWDC sessions. We
already know about those strengths of Swift.

And people already felt Swift is better than Objective C the very second
(literally) it was announced.

Usually when you ask "why" in your blog title, it's not supposed to be a
question whose answer we already know, like "Why is water wet".

EDIT: Scratch that, "why is water wet" would make an interesting article.

